# Classifieds > Testimonials >  LLLReptile.com

## Firestar72

I bought several terrarium plants and moss from there. All the plants look good. Although I am having a little problem with one of them, but it looked fine the day I opened the box. I was thinking about getting my frogs from there. Has anyone had an experience with this company?

----------


## JeffX

I was going to get a pyxie from them, but they were sold out.  Other than that I've never personally dealt with them.  I have heard good things about them though.

----------


## scribbles

I purchased a young wild caught Green Treefrog from them, and it seems very healthy.

----------


## Kurt

I bought a pair of _Melanophryniscus stelzneri_ and a pair of _Phrynomantis microps_ from them last weekend at the Manchester Show. They are very healthy looking frogs and are eating well. So, so far, so good.

----------


## Paul Rust

*That's good to hear Kurt. I have been looking at some milk snakes that they have.*

----------


## Kurt

I dealt with them in person, so I can't testify to how their mail order dealings are.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

I have dealt with them through the mail, online, and in two of their stores over the years (used to live very close to one of them!). They are a rarity in the pet trade- knowledgeable, well trained, and expedient. They are one of the very, very few MomNPop pet stores that I would make purchases from without a second thought.

I really cannot say enough good about these guys. They have been in business for years for a reason.

----------


## Paul Rust

> I have dealt with them through the mail, online, and in two of their stores over the years (used to live very close to one of them!). They are a rarity in the pet trade- knowledgeable, well trained, and expedient. They are one of the very, very few MomNPop pet stores that I would make purchases from without a second thought.
> 
> I really cannot say enough good about these guys. They have been in business for years for a reason.


*This is great news, thanks. I will place my order then.*  :Boogie:

----------


## Digital

I know this is a old topic. But I been wanting to go check them out in person, since I live close them. But from what I heard the prices for the live foods they sell are more expensive then most places. The only up and downs, I know for sure about them is they are the only reptile store near me with a variety of live foods. The down fall is the cost of it. I know I can order line and get them cheaper, but then I can just buy them in person and have them the same day. So it's hard for me to decide what I should do. Also I don't got a lot of mouths to feed (yet, lol). So I'm more leaning to buy from them in person. What do you guys think is the best route for me to go?

----------

